# Give a Gift of Music from The Met This Year!



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

https://metstarslive.brightcove-services.com/

I just finished giving the Gift of Music to several dear friends of mine in the form of virtual tickets to hear Sir Bryn Terfel singing a (mostly) Christmas concert from 1000-year-old Brecon Cathedral in Wales (along with a soprano and tenor and assorted _strumenti_), and/or virtual tickets to the Met's New Year's Eve gala with tenors Matthew Polenzani (current World's Loveliest Tenor Voice IMHO) and High C King Javier Camarena, along with sopranos Pretty Yende and Angel Blue. I was mighty impressed with Angel Blue's performance during Porgy and Bess, and I see she is singing one of the most difficult Verdi arias for soprano, "D'amor sull' ali rosee" from Il Trovatore. Camarena is of course singing "Ah mes amis" from Fille du Régiment.

The virtual tickets are $20 each. This is a great way to let distant friends know you are thinking about them, with no mailing hassles or interminable wait times for packages to arrive. And it also, of course, supports The Met which has, frankly, been a lifeline to me during this trying, horrible year. I cannot imagine life without The Met. Support some wonderful singers and players and give a few tickets! Merry Christmas! Kind regards, George





​


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

I just finished enjoying the 1.25-hour-long Bryn Terfel and Friends concert from the beautiful Brecon Cathedral, finished in 1093. Throroughly enjoyable. Sir Bryn sings in five languages at least during the concert -- English and Welsh (of course), German (ditto), Latin, and Spanish (surprise there), and he is just so adept at selling songs in a wide variety of styles. There is a very capable tenor singing on a few pieces, and a wonderful spinto soprano, Natalya Romaniyw, who will completely blow you away! Worth the price of admission just to hear her ... Also a wonderful harpist and great piano accompanist (sorry I didn't catch all the names).


----------

